# NFL Sunday Ticket "Superfan" for Free



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Just got an email from DTV saying the Superfan portion of the NFL Sunday Ticket will be free if you signup (presuming they will auto enroll us all as has always been done) by April 30.



> NFL SUNDAY TICKET, only from DIRECTV, delivers up to 14 games each Sunday, so you can follow the Pittsburgh Steelers all season long no matter where you live. Take advantage of our NFL Draft special offer, and you'll also get over 110 games1 in high-definition, expanded interactive features and more.


I assume this went out to us all...


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Where do I go to sing up for free? What is the superfan portion? Your post doens't really say anything about that?


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

When I called and asked about the offer, the CSR said it was only for new subscribers, not those of us on autorenew. I didn't receive the email offer, so I don't know the details or fine print. If that's the case, I think it's bad form to, in essence, punish loyal subscribers by making us pay for a service they are giving away to brand new subscribers.


----------



## ckelly5 (Feb 27, 2004)

I noticed that the 2006 early bird renewal at directv.com lists 5 payments of $45.80. Last year the early bird renewal was 4 payments of $49.75. My guess is Superfan is no more (it's currently not listed as an option) and they just jacked up the base price to compensate (or maybe it's just the annual $20 price increase... )


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

ckelly5 said:


> I noticed that the 2006 early bird renewal at directv.com lists 5 payments of $45.80. Last year the early bird renewal was 4 payments of $49.75. My guess is Superfan is no more (it's currently not listed as an option) and they just jacked up the base price to compensate (or maybe it's just the annual $20 price increase... )


I took this to be just a price increase. 

I didn't get that email, but it seems to me that those who paid for Superfan last year will get it free this year. I got a letter last season that either said it would be discounted or it would be free this year - since they don't have a receiver that can take advantage of all of the features that we paid for, and I guess enough people complained about that. Not sure what they are going to do this year, since, as far as I know, there won't be such a receiver available by fall.


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

I've never had NFLST, I've been a subscriber for several years and I got the e-mail.

No rhyme or reason for the e-mail it appears.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

None at all! I don't have ST but was thinking of getting it (my WIFE wants it!) this year, but no email for me!!


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

I've been doing the NFLST easy pay plan of $19.00/month I better get the mix channels on my r15..... I know I know not dbstalk.com..... sorry


----------



## Proc (Jan 21, 2006)

I got an H20 receiver back in January. When I did that, the CSR reset all my program settings. As a result, I had to call back to have the NFLST re-added to my account, which messed up my auto-renewal. I didn't get the free SuperFan e-mail, but my buddy did, who has been a many-year susbcriber to the ticket.

I just got off the phone with D*. They don't have the ability to add it via a phone call. They said, the SuperFan would be added to anyone taking the Early Bird offer before 4/30 and the SuperFan would automatically be added to accounts after 5/1.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

It would make sense that the price is going up a little because they are showing less games this year (NFL network, etc).

Oh wait...HEY THAT wouldn't make sense ;-)


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

If they give the super fan option to some people and try and stick it to those of us that have had the ticket for many years, that would push me over the edge and I would cancel the ticket.


Tired of being a loyal customer and getting shafted on promo deals for new customers.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

hoopsrgreat said:


> If they give the super fan option to some people and try and stick it to those of us that have had the ticket for many years, that would push me over the edge and I would cancel the ticket.
> 
> Tired of being a loyal customer and getting shafted on promo deals for new customers.


I really doubt that is the intent. The NFLST should just include the few benefits of the "superfan" as base on the NFL Sunday Ticket. The DTV website still does make it appear as if you will have to pay more for the Superfan if it is not ordered prior to 4/30.

The email does not state that Superfan is discontinued -- just that it is free if ordered by April 30. I don't see how auto renewal and ordering before April 30 can be two different things (as mentioned a couple posts above).

Just my $0.02


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Well I take back what I said above. 

I did call DTV about the email they sent me as I have had NFLST for nine years at least. No it does not apply to existing customers (although existing customers do get a lower rate on the auto renew early bird). Something like $41.xx is what they quoted me (without the Superfan).

So, Hoopsgreat -- go ahead an get mad. At least that is the word from a single CSR as of two minutes ago.

Since this is the case -- why even send the email to NFLST existing customers???


----------



## Proc (Jan 21, 2006)

morgantown said:


> I really doubt that is the intent. The NFLST should just include the few benefits of the "superfan" as base on the NFL Sunday Ticket. The DTV website still does make it appear as if you will have to pay more for the Superfan if it is not ordered prior to 4/30.
> 
> The email does not state that Superfan is discontinued -- just that it is free if ordered by April 30. I don't see how auto renewal and ordering before April 30 can be two different things (as mentioned a couple posts above).
> 
> Just my $0.02


Did you get your Early Bird renewal yet? I would think the free SF should be for any auto renewer. In my case, I've had the ticket before, but had to have them re-add it to my package. I had actually paid a few weeks ago. I called to make sure I'd get the SF free. The CSR stated that those who pay before 4/30 would atutomatically get it free. She made it sound as if everyone who wants it free (even auto renewers) would have to pony the money up by then. Of course, 10 calls to 10 different CSR's could result in 10 different answers.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

The last time I had ST it was $129.00 for early bird renewal. I now have HiDef equipment and am pondering this offer since I got emailed. I would like other people's opinion if this is a good price with the super fan. In other words, compare price of this offer with last year's offer. Also, compare it to pricing for existing customers at this time. Thank you in advance.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Proc said:


> Did you get your Early Bird renewal yet? I would think the free SF should be for any auto renewer. In my case, I've had the ticket before, but had to have them re-add it to my package. I had actually paid a few weeks ago. I called to make sure I'd get the SF free. The CSR stated that those who pay before 4/30 would atutomatically get it free. She made it sound as if everyone who wants it free (even auto renewers) would have to pony the money up by then. Of course, 10 calls to 10 different CSR's could result in 10 different answers.


The CSR said the auto-renew is on the account, and I do not see it yet online.

I'm not really not all that interested in the superfan. No HD, the "other DVR" is inactive and will remain so as the interactive/mix channels don't interest me that much. I'll just pay my $40whatever over the summer and look forward to the pigskin season as a "regular" NFST sub.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay, here's the deal:

Early Bird this year is $229

Auto-renew will be $209

I talked to a CSR tonight who confirmed that the free Super Fan package will only be for those who sign-up at the Early Bird rate by 4/30, not to those on the auto-renew plan. I pointed out that the email only states that I must sign up by 4/30, not that it must be at the Early Bird rate. She read through the promotion and after reviewing it with her supervisor, they both agreed that it was a poorly worded and misleading promotion.

So here's what they did: Cancelled my Auto-renew, and signed me up at the Early Bird rate, and immediately credited my account for the difference (confirmed the credit while I was still on the phone through my online account).. The only catch is that I will be billed for he monthly payments starting now instead of in July, but that's not a big deal for me.


----------



## dogdoctor (Feb 20, 2006)

Would someone mind posting the content (entire) of the email that they received. I think it is kind of shabby that they didn't send the email out to all interested parties. I would love to call like Boston Fan and make the same arrangements but I would like to go off a "hard copy" of the alleged information. Thanks.
PM me if you don't want to post it - I'll drop you an email address to forward the letter to.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

This is from a post from another TCF forum. [BTW - I never received this email either - just quoted from the info below.]

Good luck!



> NEXT YEAR STARTS THIS WEEKEND. NFL DRAFT SPECIAL: ORDER NFL SUNDAY TICKET(TM) AND GET OUR $99 SUPERFAN PACKAGE, FREE.
> 
> NFL SUNDAY TICKET, only from DIRECTV, delivers up to 14 games each Sunday, so you can follow the Washington Redskins all season long no matter where you live. Take advantage of our NFL Draft special offer, and you'll also get over 110 games1 in high-definition, expanded interactive features and more.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bad Guy (May 28, 2003)

I thought because there were problems with Superfan last year that renewels got the SF package this year free. Didn't DTV send out a letter about this?


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Here you go-

Subject: NFL Sunday Ticket (TM) Special Offer 

NFL SUNDAY TICKET, only from DIRECTV, delivers up to 14 games each Sunday, so you can follow the Green Bay Packers all season long no matter where you live. Take advantage of our NFL Draft special offer, and you'll also get over 110 games in high-definition, expanded interactive features and more. 

Simply order NFL SUNDAY TICKET by April 30 and SuperFan is free with your subscription. 

We respect your privacy. Click here to read our privacy policy. 

If you'd like to contact us, please don't reply to this e-mail. Click here to contact our Customer Care team. 

If you would prefer not to receive e-mails of this type from DIRECTV, please click here to send us an e-mail or write to DIRECTV Opt Out, 2221 Rosecrans Ave., Suite 110, El Segundo, CA 90245. You will receive one additional e-mail confirming that you have been removed from this mailing list. 

1 To access DIRECTV HD programming, a triple-LNB Multi-Satellite dish, along with a DIRECTV HD Receiver and HD television equipment, are required. In some markets, a five-LNB dish and H20 model DIRECTV Receiver are needed to receive HD local networks delivered by DIRECTV.
2 For full Game Mix functionality, a D10 interactive receiver is required. 

Actual number of games varies by market due to blackout rules and other conditions. NFL SUNDAY TICKET automatically continues each year, provided DIRECTV carries this service, unless customer calls to cancel prior to the season. "NFL," the NFL Shield design, "NFL SUNDAY TICKET" and its respective logo are registered trademarks of the National Football League and its affiliates. Team names, logos and uniform designs are registered trademarks of the teams indicated. ©2006 Getty Images. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change. For complete details, visit DIRECTV.com. ©2006 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo are registered trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. All other trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Boston Fan said:


> Okay, here's the deal:
> 
> Early Bird this year is $229
> 
> Auto-renew will be $209


So, let me ask. If you did the Auto-renew at $209, would you have to pay the extra $99 as an existing customer for a total of $308???

If so, sounds like the $229 offer isn't so bad if I have HD capabilities as a non-existing customer.

Please verify. I understand adjustments were made for you, but I am just trying to get the facts.

Also, don't the interactive features work on the R15 also or not?


----------



## dogdoctor (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting the email...found it at avs too. Interesting in a thread overthere a poster tbb1226 got an interesting response from a D* CSR.

"After verifying that the headline on my offer e-mail contained a specific phrase, my CSR read me his instructions regarding this offer. Apparently, they are explicitly instructed not to add the SF package at the time you order the NFL-ST. The instructions state that 'DirecTV will add the SF package at the end of the offer period for those customers who received the email.'"

interesting...only those who got the email.

In that case anyone willing to forward the email? I highly doubt D* is tracking their email releases.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

codespy said:


> So, let me ask. If you did the Auto-renew at $209, would you have to pay the extra $99 as an existing customer for a total of $308???
> 
> If so, sounds like the $229 offer isn't so bad if I have HD capabilities as a non-existing customer.
> 
> ...


Yep, $308 for existing customers.

As for the R15, I assume the interactive features willwork on the R15 (since the other interactive features also work on it), but I only recently got my R15, so do not know for certain.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

dogdoctor said:


> Thanks for posting the email...found it at avs too. Interesting in a thread overthere a poster tbb1226 got an interesting response from a D* CSR.
> 
> "After verifying that the headline on my offer e-mail contained a specific phrase, my CSR read me his instructions regarding this offer. Apparently, they are explicitly instructed not to add the SF package at the time you order the NFL-ST. The instructions state that 'DirecTV will add the SF package at the end of the offer period for those customers who received the email.'"
> 
> ...


Hmm...interesting. I was concerned about some kind of issue down the line, so when the CSR was making the adjustments for me, I asked her to note my account to specifically state that I am entitled to SuperFan for free. Hopefully that will resolve any problems when the season starts.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Boston for the reply. I am sure all pricing needs tax included too.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

codespy said:


> Thanks Boston for the reply. I am sure all pricing needs tax included too.


Yes - that's the price before taxes.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm in. I checked with the boss if I could sign up and she did not say no. (perhaps because she's snooring). :up:


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

codespy said:


> I'm in. I checked with the boss if I could sign up and she did not say no. (perhaps because she's snooring). :up:


Quick - ask about that new riding mower!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

The Bad Guy said:


> I thought because there were problems with Superfan last year that renewels got the SF package this year free. Didn't DTV send out a letter about this?


I didn't join this forum until late 05. I must have one of the fools who paid 99.00 for SF. What problems are you referring too. I have read tid bits about it but I still don't know what those problems were?


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I didn't join this forum until late 05. I must have one of the fools who paid 99.00 for SF. What problems are you referring too. I have read tid bits about it but I still don't know what those problems were?


I believe the main problem was that no one receiver could make use of all the SuperFan features that people were paying for.
Either you could watch the games in HD or watch the games in SD and use the interactive features that some SD receivers had.
So basically, no one paying for SuperFan was able to get their money's worth last year.
(and since I don't believe there is going to be an interactive HD receiver before this season kicks off, it doesn't appear that people will be able to in 2006 either)

Bill


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Here's what I found out for those that are still interested. D* is apparently going to refund the charge that NFL ST fans paid last year - either the $99 or $49 - whichever was appropriate. She said that charge and refund would appear in August - not quite sure why,

So, that means new customers and those who had SF will get it free. The rest of us are stuck paying the $99.

Based on this forum, I at least got them to give me the $229 price and get the SF pkg free.
So, I'm going to pay $20.00, which is still more than the others, but at least better than $99.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

This is where D* just screws themselves. They give the stuff like SF to new custemores and then try to stick us LOYAL customers with a 99 dollar fee for it. This attitude towards us, lke a stepchild just erodes away at our loyalty. IN the past I would have never considered leaving D*. Now, I just wait until something better from cable comes up and I am gone.



They just cant seem to figure out that if you keep a customer happy, they will stay forever.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I'm with you on your thinking. If my understanding is correct, the people who got screwed on this deal were those of us who had ST but not SF. ... newbies and existing SF will get it for free.

I think Direct is shooting themselves in the foot with this kind of attitude. They continue to erode my loyalty. I've been with them since they first formed and I've gotten so upset with them that I too am considering alternatives when the opportunity is there. I even hooked up my Comcast to see if I could find Music Choice.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

RS4 said:


> I'm with you on your thinking. If my understanding is correct, the people who got screwed on this deal were those of us who had ST but not SF. ... newbies and existing SF will get it for free.
> 
> I think Direct is shooting themselves in the foot with this kind of attitude. They continue to erode my loyalty. I've been with them since they first formed and I've gotten so upset with them that I too am considering alternatives when the opportunity is there. I even hooked up my Comcast to see if I could find Music Choice.


I'm with you most of the way on that one. As a NFLST customer for _at least_ nine years I'm not feeling like "somebody up there loves me." Since I now have the wife "spoiled" on the NFLST, we are with DTV until the ST is non-exclusive to DTV. After that, I dunno.

They even gave me the stinking "other DVR" for free with the $16 TiVo offer and I have absolutely no use for it. I was hoping to at least turn it on in the Fall with the NFLST/SF for the NFL active channels. Given today is 5/1 and this offer is over, I doubt that "other DVR" will be active for a very looong time.

It almost seems even when they try to "do the right thing" many loyal customers get left feeling like DTV just gave them the back of their hand. SLAP!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

bguppies said:


> I believe the main problem was that no one receiver could make use of all the SuperFan features that people were paying for.
> Either you could watch the games in HD or watch the games in SD and use the interactive features that some SD receivers had.
> So basically, no one paying for SuperFan was able to get their money's worth last year.
> (and since I don't believe there is going to be an interactive HD receiver before this season kicks off, it doesn't appear that people will be able to in 2006 either)
> ...


I just assumed (I know, I know) that if you subscribed to the HD package and the NFLST that the games would be in HD without having to pay extra. I either ignored or never recieved any info last summer on the whole SF thing. So when the 2nd weekend of the season started, no HD. I don't care about the interavtive crap. I paid the 99.00. That's not what really bothered me. I got the letter stating since I paid "49.00" I would be getting for "free" in 06. The long story short, I wanted to find out why some paid 49 and others 99. As most of you guys know, the 49 was for siginup before the season and 99 after the season started.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

RS4 said:


> Here's what I found out for those that are still interested. D* is apparently going to refund the charge that NFL ST fans paid last year - either the $99 or $49 - whichever was appropriate. She said that charge and refund would appear in August - not quite sure why,
> 
> So, that means new customers and those who had SF will get it free. The rest of us are stuck paying the $99.


This same information was given to me last night as well. As a 10 year sub, I pay the 209 price. Since I paid 99 last year for SF I get it for "free" this year. Nothing is for free in this world though.

I'm w/ morgantown. When D* contract is over w/ the NFL (2010 I Believe) it will be quite interesting to see who stays and who goes. 
I'm going where the NFLST goes.

btw, I spoke w/ retention last night to make sure my renewal was current and such. Not to cancel. I figured the CSR's in retention would have more experience and knowledge than the newbies (you would think anyway).
Anyway, he said they are expecting june or july for the HR20-xxx. So it doesn't look like much has changed there. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I just assumed (I know, I know) that if you subscribed to the HD package and the NFLST that the games would be in HD without having to pay extra. I either ignored or never recieved any info last summer on the whole SF thing. So when the 2nd weekend of the season started, no HD. I don't care about the interavtive crap. I paid the 99.00. That's not what really bothered me. I got the letter stating since I paid "49.00" I would be getting for "free" in 06. The long story short, I wanted to find out why some paid 49 and others 99. As most of you guys know, the 49 was for siginup before the season and 99 after the season started.


They also dropped the price a few weeks into the season to $49 and offered to send an interactive receiver if you needed one for the interactive channels.
Since I don't have an HD set yet, I didn't bother, since the only Super Fan feature I enjoyed was the Short Cut games on Sunday night.

Bill


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I wish I could just pay something for Short Cuts, because it's really the only thing I watch.

-smak-


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

I want the games in HD, but I am not willing to pay anything extra for thhat to happen. I have been an NFL Sunday Ticket subscriber for 3 or 4 years and have had the NBA League pass for 5 or 6 years.

Getting the games in HD only as part of the SF is a joke. They know damn well that NFLST subscribers are likely HD people as well and this is just a way to suck more money out of us. 

I am getting VERY BITTER towards D* at this point.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

I don't have HD (yet) but with my pending move this summer, I will have 1-3 HD monitors (plasma/lcd/pc) in my A/V setup.

After being a loyal NFLST subscriber from 1996-2004, I decided to cancel last year. Why?:

1. Local Blackouts. Los Angeles does not have a team. The raiders have moved. CBS wants to force feed us Raider games. San Diego is a good 120 miles away and in another market, and county. Once again CBS wants to force feed us Charger games when the Raider Game isn't available.

2. As a Cowboys fan , I expect to see any Cowboys Home or Away Game on NFLST that isn't a Sunday Night or Monday Night Game. Hence the reason for the package.

3. More on number 1, at least 3 weeks where I could not see morning or afternoon games for Cowboys and other teams because the Charger Game wasn't sold out or it was the National Game.

4. Finger Pointing betwen DTv and the NFL (STILL waiting on the NFL to return my calls and e-mails) as to "who decideds what is shown to NFLST subscribers.

5. The package was oriuginally marketed as ALL the games. Now (as an out), they say "up to xx games a week/season).

That said, last season, I spent my $200 bones on going to 2 games LIVE. Best $200 spent.
Of course I spent more on travel costs (gas and food), but at least I saw the games I wanted. 


With a HD set/tuner/and OTA antenna, can't you receive whatever feed(s) CBS,Fox,NBC are streaming for Free??


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

cowboys2002 said:


> 2. As a Cowboys fan , I expect to see any Cowboys Home or Away Game on NFLST that isn't a Sunday Night or Monday Night Game. Hence the reason for the package.


I'm a cowboy fan in ******* country. Fortunately I don't have your problem. Almost half of there games are national and/or against NFC East teams. If I don't get them on "regular" FOX then I get them on the Ticket. I haven't known a Dallas game to be blacked out in this area for as long as I can remember. I know this doesn't help your situation.

I guess I don't understand all of the rules. I know what/why blackout are. It would seem to me being in Los Angeles you would still be allowed to get Dallas games w/ ST. Most of which would be on Fox-Except Monday/Sunday Nights or an AFC team visiting Dallas.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

cowboys2002 said:


> 3. More on number 1, at least 3 weeks where I could not see morning or afternoon games for Cowboys and other teams because the Charger Game wasn't sold out or it was the National Game.


Like HDTVSportsFan, I'm having trouble figuring out how the Chargers could affect your ability to see the Cowboys on TV three times last year. It should have been just once, in Week 1 of the season, when they were playing in San Diego -- I'm assuming that game didn't sell out.

I happen to be a fan of the Bucs, living in Los Angeles, so I am familiar with all this -- but I've been able to see every Sunday game they've played, either on one of the Sunday Ticket channels, Channel 11, or Channel 2, at least since I switched to DirecTV during the 2003 season. (Actually, they played at San Diego in 2004, and I went to the game -- I _think_ it sold out in advance so that it would have been on TV, but I don't remember because I didn't record it.)

Really, if you want to be mad at someone, you should be mad at the city of San Diego...they used to have a contract with the Chargers that they would purchase enough tickets to ensure that Qualcomm Stadium would be sold out every week, but they managed to extricate themselves from that contract a couple of years ago.



> 5. The package was oriuginally marketed as ALL the games. Now (as an out), they say "up to xx games a week/season).


I'm pretty sure it was always "ALL the games* (*blackout restrictions apply)."


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

The San Diego/Cowboys game was a sellout thanks to the 30 thousand cowboy fans that were in the stadium. If Im not mistaken, dallas hasnt had one of their games NOT be a sellout in many years, both at home and on the road.

When in AZ, there are as many dallas fans as Cardinal fans, and the same happened last year in San Diego.



That being said, I live in the SF/Oakland markets. Raiders games RARELY sellout(they did when dallas was in town but that does not impact the NFLST at all. The Raider games are blacked out on the ticket, but NO OTHER games are blacked out as a result. 

Black outs dont impact me at all. It just pisses me off that I can get NFL games aired locally in HD EVERY TIME, yet the games I pay 200 bucks for I get in crappy SD.

Seeing that half of the cowboys games(at least half) seem to be on regular local affiliates every week in HD, I think Ill cancel the ticket and just go watch at the sports bar the games when they arent on.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 20, 2003)

See the problem here is not Sunday Ticket or Directv. It's the fact that all of you are Cowboy fans!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

TimGoodwin said:


> See the problem here is not Sunday Ticket or Directv. It's the fact that all of you are Cowboy fans!


Must be a redskins fan.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

hoopsrgreat said:


> The San Diego/Cowboys game was a sellout thanks to the 30 thousand cowboy fans that were in the stadium. If Im not mistaken, dallas hasnt had one of their games NOT be a sellout in many years, both at home and on the road.
> 
> When in AZ, there are as many dallas fans as Cardinal fans, and the same happened last year in San Diego.
> 
> ...


Folks, I was referring to the 2004 season when the blackouts occurred.

I rebelled in 2005 by not subscribing. I went to the Charger vs. Cowboys and 49 vs. Cowboys games last year.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

TimGoodwin said:


> See the problem here is not Sunday Ticket or Directv. It's the fact that all of you are Cowboy fans!


My that was brutal!!!

Don't have the energy to start a NFC rant at the moment.

My issues is that NFLST while relatively inexpensive, carries too many "what-ifs". During the 2004 season, there were 2 or 3 weeks where I wanted to see ceratin games, but could not for various reasons.

I got mad at DTv because they had me call the station and the NFL who each promptly blamed each other. In 1996, LA did not have any blackouts. The package was marketed to "out of area" or "transplant" sportfans.

Moving to Houston this Summer , I Imagine that when the Texans are at home and not sold out, I will also experience Blackouts. With my pending jump to HD, I am considring a "move" using a Dallas Address and "hopefully" getting distant lnetworks from LA/NY.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

.....For those of you who renewed S.T. for 2006, you may want to check your account on DirecTV dot com.

It now shows on my account 'NFL Sunday Ticket Superfan 2006', along with 'NFL Sunday Ticket 2006', when you look at the programming package on the homepage.

This should confirm whether or not you got the deal with superfan that ended 4-30-06. :up:


----------



## Proc (Jan 21, 2006)

codespy said:


> .....For those of you who renewed S.T. for 2006, you may want to check your account on DirecTV dot com.
> 
> It now shows on my account 'NFL Sunday Ticket Superfan 2006', along with 'NFL Sunday Ticket 2006', when you look at the programming package on the homepage.
> 
> This should confirm whether or not you got the deal with superfan that ended 4-30-06. :up:


Its not showing up on my account. The CSR said "Its noted in your account that you will be getting SuperFan for free this year, but I can't seem to add it at the moment." So, it appears a phone call before the season starts will be in order.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Hmm, I am an autorenew, but mine still shows "NFL Sunday Ticket 2005" on my programming package.


----------



## mndwalsh (Feb 28, 2005)

LlamaLarry said:


> Hmm, I am an autorenew, but mine still shows "NFL Sunday Ticket 2005" on my programming package.


I have been a subscriber for years and called before 4/30 the csr told me to wait until an annocuncemt was made in may. I waited and emailed them on friday and got the I am sorry we cannot add that to your package. I will give it a couple months and try again.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm gald that this thread had not fallen off of the page. Since I noticed it and checked my receiver than saw that my auto-renew did not take effect this year for some reason...

So I called DTV and got a very helpfull CSR who put it back on at the "lowest" rate of $41.80 and added notes that I indeed would get the NFLST/SF for free this year. He was even so kind as to add notes to the account to that effect. I got the same response pre-4/30 as others that the NFLST/SF was for "new" NFLST customers as well.

We'll see come pigskin season... But, I'm still glad this thread was around to at least get the NFLST back on auto-renew as it should have been.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

I cancelled my ST after 5 years. I find it hard to watch games in SD and refuse to pay extra for HD.


----------



## Stacks (Dec 21, 2004)

I also canceled NFL ST after 6 years. I told them last year that the SF deal was ridiculous. I pay for Total Choice Plat, I pay for HD, I pay for NFl ST, and on top of that I have to pay for SF? No, thank you. Last season they charged me $99 for SF and then gave me $20/mo. off for 6 mos., so that was a net gain for me. This season, I just decided to send the message and I canceled it. I wasn't going to pay $308 just to get a handful of Patriots games in HD. I get all my Dallas locals over the air, I get NY Fox, NBC, and CBS through the dish in HD, and I get ESPN HD. I may get up to 10 games a week in HD without paying an extra penny.

$308 is a lot of money for six games, most of which I'm probably not interested in.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Stacks said:


> I also canceled NFL ST after 6 years. I told them last year that the SF deal was ridiculous. I pay for Total Choice Plat, I pay for HD, I pay for NFl ST, and on top of that I have to pay for SF? No, thank you. Last season they charged me $99 for SF and then gave me $20/mo. off for 6 mos., so that was a net gain for me. This season, I just decided to send the message and I canceled it. I wasn't going to pay $308 just to get a handful of Patriots games in HD. I get all my Dallas locals over the air, I get NY Fox, NBC, and CBS through the dish in HD, and I get ESPN HD. I may get up to 10 games a week in HD without paying an extra penny.
> 
> $308 is a lot of money for six games, most of which I'm probably not interested in.


Completely understandable. We speak the loudest when we speak with our feet (i.e., "no thanks, I'll just cancel -- thank you").

I still do like all of the out of area games, personally. Not to mention no DTV HD tuner in the house it is somewhat moot in my personal case. NWIH can I get a decent OTA HD signal in my current location.

It is completely screwy to pay for the HD service and then pay again for what you are already paying for (NFLST in this case) to see it in HD. Is this really the case???


----------



## Aquatic (Nov 26, 2002)

I paid $49 for SF last year, but it was mid OCT when I ordered up an HR10-250 from D*...they offered at that price with teh HD part, but couched it as a "deal." 

I'm autorenew, had NFLST since it came out and am very curious to see what they'll do for me this year--free, $49, $99 or who knows?


----------



## hbtaylor (Dec 20, 2001)

I got a slightly different email message. Mine was a "Chiefs fan" email, listing a portion of the Chiefs schedule, but the rest was pretty much the same. I am with a lot of you about paying extra for HD games, and the following footnote also worried me:



> To access DIRECTV HD programming, a five-LNB Multi-Satellite dish, along with an H20 DIRECTV HD Receiver and HD television equipment is required.


I have a HD-DTivo, not the H20. This seems to imply that the HD games (except for those I get via my OTA) will be in MPEG4, or that they didn't list the other receivers which could receive the games. I would think they would say something like "HD DirecTV receiver" if it would be available for all.

Does anyone know if that is poor wording on their part, or if the ST HD games will only be MPEG4?

H.B.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 19, 2003)

Poor wording, since the prior email sent out before the end of April, clearly stated that a AT9 and H20 would be needed only if you are getting HD LIL from the Spaceway birds. All due to local blackouts, otherwise you won't see your local televised game in HD (if it's in HD).


----------



## garyock (Jun 18, 2005)

The Bad Guy said:


> I thought because there were problems with Superfan last year that renewels got the SF package this year free. Didn't DTV send out a letter about this?


I agree with this.....I'm sure there was something about it being FREE for those that signed up for the Superfan last year because of some mixup.

Guess we won't know until season is here????


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I got an email a few days ago saying that superfan was free for me. It was the email saying it was renewing me for ST, with 5 payments.

-smak-


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

I read this thread and called retention. I have been a NFLST sub for 6+ years and I was able to get the 5 payments @$45.80 and Free Superfan. More than autorenew alone but less than autorenew and $50-100 superfan. Just call and be nice. 
BigBearf


----------



## jdiehl (Mar 23, 2002)

BigBearf said:


> I read this thread and called retention. I have been a NFLST sub for 6+ years and I was able to get the 5 payments @$45.80 and Free Superfan. More than autorenew alone but less than autorenew and $50-100 superfan. Just call and be nice.
> BigBearf


You basically got the $229 early bird special that went through the end of April.

For 6 years of loyalty, they should have given it to you for free and charge you the $209 renewal.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

jdiehl said:


> You basically got the $229 early bird special that went through the end of April.
> 
> For 6 years of loyalty, they should have given it to you for free and charge you the $209 renewal.


That's what they did for me. They cancelled my autorenew and signed me up as a "new" subscriber at $229 - then gave me an immediate $20 credit.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote: 
Originally Posted by jdiehl 
You basically got the $229 early bird special that went through the end of April.



> For 6 years of loyalty, they should have given it to you for free and charge you the $209 renewal.
> That's what they did for me. They cancelled my autorenew and signed me up as a "new" subscriber at $229 - then gave me an immediate $20 credit.


Thanks for the info. I'll give retention a call and see if I can recoup my $20. 

BigBearf


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

BigBearf said:


> Quote:
> Thanks for the info. I'll give retention a call and see if I can recoup my $20.
> BigBearf


The selling point for me was when I had the CSR and her supervisor read the promotion themselves. They agreed with my contention that it was a poorly worded promo - it never stated that it was for new subscribers only. They also agreed that it was not a good message to send to existing subscrtibers. Let us know how you make out!


----------



## dgpiii (May 9, 2004)

I called Retention this morning regarding Sunday Ticket. I was a Sunday Ticket subscriber in 2003 and 2004 but did not renew it last year. I currently have Total Choice Premier with three DirecTIVOs. I called and spoke with a very nice woman named Brenda at Retention and I asked if there were any deals she could offer me as I wanted to return to Sunday Ticket after a layoff last year. She was happy to offer me the auto renewal price ($209) paid over the five months. I further asked about the 6 months $20 off TC Premier ($120 off over the term). She checked my account, found I had not had that deal since 3/2005 and said "sure, I can give you that discount."

So, no lying, no BS stories, I just politely asked and I end up getting Sunday Ticket for $89 bucks!! ($209-$120=$89).

Not bad for 5 minutes on the phone this morning.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

dgpiii said:


> I called Retention this morning regarding Sunday Ticket. I was a Sunday Ticket subscriber in 2003 and 2004 but did not renew it last year. I currently have Total Choice Premier with three DirecTIVOs. I called and spoke with a very nice woman named Brenda at Retention and I asked if there were any deals she could offer me as I wanted to return to Sunday Ticket after a layoff last year. She was happy to offer me the auto renewal price ($209) paid over the five months. I further asked about the 6 months $20 off TC Premier ($120 off over the term). She checked my account, found I had not had that deal since 3/2005 and said "sure, I can give you that discount."
> 
> So, no lying, no BS stories, I just politely asked and I end up getting Sunday Ticket for $89 bucks!! ($209-$120=$89).
> 
> Not bad for 5 minutes on the phone this morning.


Well, not to split hairs  , but it sounds like you would have gotten the $20/month off for 6 months regardless fo whether or not you ordered NFLST. So you really got $120 of TC Premiere, and got NFLST for $209. But still a nice deal for you. :up:


----------



## dgpiii (May 9, 2004)

Boston Fan said:


> Well, not to split hairs  , but it sounds like you would have gotten the $20/month off for 6 months regardless fo whether or not you ordered NFLST. So you really got $120 of TC Premiere, and got NFLST for $209. But still a nice deal for you. :up:


Your right, I don't think the two were tied to each other. Yes, DTV will offer the $20 off TCP to a customer once every year.

Now, if I wasn't calling to try and get ST for the season for the renewal rate ($209) I probably would not have thought to call and ask for the deal on TCP. When I think of it as getting the ST for $89 bucks it makes me feel better. 

And, it is a good way to sell it to a significant other.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

dgpiii said:


> When I think of it as getting the ST for $89 bucks it makes me feel better.
> 
> And, it is a good way to sell it to a significant other.


I *completely* agree with you on those two points!


----------



## xr400 (Jul 12, 2005)

smak said:


> I got an email a few days ago saying that superfan was free for me. It was the email saying it was renewing me for ST, with 5 payments.
> 
> -smak-


I got the same email. Now I get charged $99 for superfan on my bill. I sent an email and they said I would get $49 back because I paid $49 last year. I sent another saying I wanted $99 back. I finally got a call saying I would get the $99 refund, but there was no such email and I was confused. When I said many other people got the same email and to expect more calls she called me a liar and hung up.
Now I don't even care about the $99 I am so pissed. I have been loving D* for a year after TW cable, but not anymore.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

I called them about the email I got and initially they said it was for new subs to NFLST only. I later called when I had more time and they did give me the SF for free. Granted, this is my first year with SF, and my 9th with NFLST...


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2001)

I was checking my bill on line and much to my surprise I am being charged 99$ for early renewal of stupidfan!! What a thrill!!!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Mine still says it is free, but I guess that I'd better keep an eye on it.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

SuperFan wasn't showing up in my account at all yet, so I called. The CSR was very friendly and helpful. It took him a while to research the issue, but when he came back on the line he confirmed that there was such a special to sign up for NFLST between 4/25 - 4/30, and that I met that requirement (actually they cancelled me and re-signed me up back then to make sure I was eligible). He also noted that the CSR had noted on my account back in April that I should get SF for free.

It has now been added gratis, and all is well!


----------



## xr400 (Jul 12, 2005)

Here is the 2nd page of the email saying "FREE" if you bought it last year with auto renew.

http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l130/robert6959/free-sf-2.jpg


----------



## spidey (Jun 29, 2004)

mike_k said:


> I took this to be just a price increase.
> 
> I didn't get that email, but it seems to me that those who paid for Superfan last year will get it free this year. I got a letter last season that either said it would be discounted or it would be free this year - since they don't have a receiver that can take advantage of all of the features that we paid for, and I guess enough people complained about that. Not sure what they are going to do this year, since, as far as I know, there won't be such a receiver available by fall.


I didnt pay for superfan last year ( CSR perq based on complaining ) and am getting it free this year as well based on everything I have seen


----------



## Jeremy517 (Aug 30, 2005)

I didn't get Superfan free, but I did manage to get this for signing up for Sunday Ticket:
$50 instant credit
$10 off my base package for 12 months ($120 total)
3 months free HBO (Which I was already getting, thus saving me $36)
3 months free Showtime
4 months free HD package

So my total savings on what I am already getting is $206. So $249 - $206 is $43 total (not per month) for the addition of NFL Sunday Ticket, 3 months of Showtime, and 4 months of HD package. Sounds good to me


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Sparky said:


> I was checking my bill on line and much to my surprise I am being charged 99$ for early renewal of stupidfan!! What a thrill!!!


Ditto. But in my case NFL will stand for Not For Long! (props to Jerry Granville for that one.) I will call tomorrow about that, for sure.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2001)

Mr. Soze said:


> Ditto. But in my case NFL will stand for Not For Long! (props to Jerry Granville for that one.) I will call tomorrow about that, for sure.


I managed to find a letter I received after last season stating I could get SF for 49$. They said it the credit will be on my next bill. I am holding my breath NOT.


----------



## ccrich (May 20, 2004)

I got my bill with a $99 charge for Superfan and a $99 credit.


----------



## hsindogg (Oct 24, 2003)

I just got the Superfan free, after subscribing to ST for 3 years....finally.


----------

